# Maxwell's Infatuation



## Autodidact_33 (Mar 27, 2015)

Maxwell's Infatuation


by Matthew Bissonnette



1997.

On the passenger seat beside Maxwell Wilson was the pistol, the cloth and the bottle of chloroform; outside the day faded as the veil of night loomed to the east while snow fell from the sky that cold November. The lanky, pale man with neatly kept auburn hair sat in the driver seat of the van; wearing a brown leather coat and white shirt and tie. He slowly drove down the road as he followed the young woman walking down the street; she had not noticed her pursuer as she walked. He mutely looked at her as he drove slowly behind her; she might had noticed the black van following her had she not been high on meth.

Maxwell looked at her, lowered his head and muttered, “there is no going back Maxwell, but I have to do this.”


On the outskirts of Cornwall, a small city on the Canadian side of the border; was a road beside which was a mobile home dealership, the woman walked beside the fence behind which was a gamut of large white mobile homes. Alice Bowline was a young woman who was deathly pale; wore a leather coat, t-shirt and jeans. She had short dark hair with pigtails and she walked slowly. Behind her the van followed, but since its headlights where off and the fact that she had just taken the last of her stash of meth she did not notice. She was paranoid, but her paranoia was upon unseen people who did not exist watching her; not the man who followed her in the van who she was not aware was right behind her.

She then came to the Silent Night Inn, a small motel near a forest; just basically several buildings with blue siding with numerous rooms; doors with numbers on them beneath an extension of the roof. She readied herself and whispered, “just give him what he wants, let him hurt me; and he'll give me some ice.”

The van stopped though she had no idea it was even there.

Alice walked towards the motel rooms at the back. She came to a black door with the number 66 on it, beside it was the window to the room but the curtains where drawn so she could not see inside; but heavy metal music blared from beyond the door. She waited a moment then knocked on the door. There was a moment of silence when the door opened a crack and Deek stood in the doorway.

Deek was a large man, wearing a tank top and slacks; he had a shaven head and tattoos covered his arms. He looked at her and smiled; though something in his eyes seemed somewhat malicious.

He asked, “so you need a fix Alice?”

She nodded. “I told you that on the phone.” When she talked, her open mouth revealed several missing teeth.

Deek grinned widely. “Your my favorite bitch Alice, you know enough to keep your mouth shut. Hope you are ready for a long night.”

She looked at him, even though she had been awake for days and was high; she seemed somewhat ashamed as she said; “like usual, give me some ice and you can do what you want to me.”

Neither where aware that Maxwell was standing in the parking lot looking at them; gun in one pocket of his coat and rag soaked with chloroform in the other pocket.

Deek opened the door completely and stepped aside. “Get inside.”

She said nothing as she walked into the motel room and he closed the door; the loud music still screamed from inside the room.

Maxwell then pulled out the pistol and held it in his hand, the cold icy steel felt cool against his palm.


Inside room 66, there where two beds with brown linen. To the back was a counter and a small stove beside which was compact fridge, next to the door to the bathroom; the walls where yellowish and there was a painting of an Eskimo standing in front of an igloo for some reason on the wall. There was a television on which played a music video which filled the room with its deafening noise. On the bed was a baseball bat.

Deek stood beside the closed door as Alice stood near the bed. She looked at the bat and back at Deek. She asked, “what is the bat for?”

Deek folded his arms across his chest and he glibly replied, “I'm going to stick it inside you bitch.”

Alice looked away as she felt both a feeling of helplessness and powerlessness. With her back to him, she said, “where is it Deek?”

Deek laughed, there was something cruel and heartless about the way he laughed. He then told her, “go in the bathroom. Some ice is in there. Get nice and tweaked then come out and we can get started.”

Alice then quickly went into the bathroom and closed the door.


Alice sat on the green porcelain toilet in the small bathroom. To one side of her was a bathtub also made of green porcelain; beside the sink on the other side of her was a zip lock bag with several grams of a white powder inside it; there was also a glass pipe. But she was not looking at the drugs, she was looking at the ground, her face buried in her hands as she cried. This continued for awhile when she then said to herself, “fuck it.”

She then took a few moments to put some of the powder in the bag into the pipe. She then held it, a lighter in the other hand. She still had tears in her eyes and seemed to hesitate. She then was about to light the powder in the pipe when she heard Deek talking loudly. When there was a deafening bang of a gun being fired, she fell off the toilet; the glass pipe fell to the ground and shattered apart. She just looked at the door for almost a minute then got up. She slowly approached the door and opened it gradually. But as soon as she looked out, a man in a brown leather coat appeared and grabbed her. She struggled as he pressed a rag to her mouth. She continued to struggle as the man held her then she passed out.


Maxwell stood in the motel room as the music still blared from the television. He stood over the unconscious Alice on the floor. Near the open door to motel room was Deek's body; a bullet hole in his forehead and laying in a growing pool of blood. Maxwell then knelt down and picked Alice up and held her in his arms. He then walked out of the room with her as he whispered, “you'll hate me, and you should. But someone needs to save your life Alice, and I'm the only guy who seems to care what happens to you.”

After he left, the loud music filled the room still. Since the adjacent rooms where empty and the volume of the music being so loud, no one had heard what had happened.


Not far from Cornwall was the county of Glengarry, basically a land of small communities and secluded wilderness. Far from larger towns and areas of population was the town of Green Field. It was a small town amongst fields and forests of about thirty homes, most of which was on a hill in the center of town. It was a cold winter's morning as a blizzard raged and the streets seemed devoid of activity since most of the people where either at work or inside their homes.

Near the center of town was a large church made from ancient stone; beside the church was a large home made of red brick; it had a porch which surrounded the house and the roof was made of silver tin. To the other side of the home was a soccer field beyond which was a cemetery.

The black van was parked behind the home as the blizzard continued.


Alice lay asleep on a bed in the basement of the home. The bed was large and it had white sheets. A black chain was tied to a corner of the bed, a chain that was about ten feet long and tethered to a shackle around Alice's ankle. Her coat had been taken off and she wore just her t-shirt and jeans.

The basement was large, though it had been refurnished. The stone walls now had wooden paneling on them now, also the only two windows had been covered with wood boards; the cement floor was carpeted. There was a table near the bed with utensils on it, and to chairs on either side of it. A large television was on a cabinet to one side of the basement which was off. A remote control was on a nightstand beside the bed. Light was provided by a ceiling lamp which cast a soft glow upon the room. A long staircase led to a white door at its top.

The room was silent when the door at the top of stairs opened. Maxwell, now wearing a sweater and brown pants, stood in the doorway. He held a tray with a plate with scrambled eggs and bacon on it. He then walked slowly down the stairs and came to the table; he placed the tray on it then slowly approached the bed. He looked down at Alice, he seemed saddened and somehow at ease. He then reached into a pocket of his pants and pulled out a small capsule. He waited for a moment then broke open the capsule, leaned down and placed it before Alice's nostrils.

He waited for a moment then her eyes fluttered and she awoke and quickly sat up. She looked around and seemed disorientated and then was startled when she saw Maxwell standing above her, looking down with a sad sentiment apparent in his eyes.

She seemed scared and asked, “what the hell is going on?”

Maxwell said nothing and just looked at her.

“Who the fuck are you?”

Maxwell still was silent. She then realized she was shackled to a chain and her eyes betrayed both fear and dread. Alice looked at Maxwell and said, “wait you are that guy, from the motel.”

Maxwell walked to the table and told her with his back to her, “you need to eat. I made you breakfast.”

Alice began shaking her head. “Why am I here, why am I chained to a bed?”

Maxwell looked over his shoulder at her. “I guess the proper explanation would be is that you are my captive Alice.”

She then got up from the bed. “What did you do to Deek?”

“I killed him.”

Alice seemed more afraid and her eyes glistened with tears. “Are you going to kill me to?”

Maxwell explained, “it would be understandable if you did not believe me when I say no harm will come to you.”

She, shaking her head, said, “please tell me why you kidnapped me?”

Maxwell turned to face her, though he seemed to be unable to look directly at her. “Because I could not stand by and watch you endure what you have for so many years. I will let you go, eventually.”

She then frowned and seemed angered now, though tears still where in her eyes. “Let me guess, you are some sick piece of shit; who is probably going to rape me.”

Maxwell then looked at her, he seemed ashamed. “I will not lay my hands on you Alice, I promise I won't touch you once.”

“So why did you kill Deek and kidnap me?”

“I killed him because he deserved it for what he was doing to you,” Maxwell said, “and I kidnapped you because someone needed to save you.”

Alice pleaded, “let me go, please.”

He looked at her then replied, “I will eventually.”

“I don't believe you.”

“That is understandable, you must think I'm a monster.”

Alice waited a moment then vehemently said, “you are a monster.”

Maxwell just looked at her with some subtle hint grief in his eyes. He then walked to the foot of the stairs and stopped. He looked back at her. “Eat, we can talk later.”

“Why are you doing this?”

He hesitated for a moment then said, “I know this will sound odd, but I am doing this because I care about you.”

Alice then went to the table and looked down at the plate. She picked it up and threw it at him. It hit his chest, the plate fell to the ground and shattered and his sweater had bits of egg and bacon grease on it. He looked at her then said, “I will get you another plate Alice.”

“Don't bother you sick asshole.”

Maxwell just looked at her then sighed and walked up the stairs. He went out the door and closed it. Alice just stood in the basement, feeling afraid and an intense dread gripping her stomach. She then sat on the edge of the bed and began to cry.


Noon.

Alice sat on the bed and watched as talk show on television. She still had glistening eyes from a few hours of tears. On the screen was a talk show and she watched as the host talked to a father who was upset that his son dressed in black and painted his face. But she barely watched, she was scared that he would open that door, walk down those stairs and come again. But she sat in silence as the show continued.

Then the door at the top of the stairs opened. She readied herself and closed her eyes; she listened to the sound of footsteps coming down the stairs. She kept her eyes closed and she could hear very soft breathing.

“Go away,” she said.

“Please, you need to eat and drink some liquids.”

She opened her eyes and saw Maxwell standing beside the table, on the table was another tray with a plate on it; this time there where some beans and a steak as well as a glass of milk. He was looking at her and she looked away.

“I won't act like I'm a guest, I'm a prisoner.”

Maxwell lowered his head and seemed solemn. “A very appropriate way of putting it, but take me at my word that when I know you have realized you deserve better then to destroy yourself and fraternize with men who exploit your addiction so they can hurt you; I'll let you go.”

She looked at him and frowned. “So who do you think you are, my fucking prince charming?”

Maxwell sighed. “No, just someone who actually could not stand by and watch you kill yourself.”

“I don't need to be saved, especially by some psycho.”

Maxwell seemed glum as he said, “I'll leave if you promise me you'll eat something. It is apparent that you are scared of me, I understand your sentiment.”

She looked at the television. “I would rather be alone while I'm locked in this fucking basement.”

Maxwell just stared at her in silence for a moment then said, “a person should never be alone; I've be alone most of my life and I know how much of a hell it is.”

“I thought you said you would leave.”

Maxwell replied, “I did, but I thought you could use some company.”

“What are you talking about?”

Maxwell looked towards the top of the stairs and whistled. After a few moments, a dog trotted down the stairs then sat beside Maxwell and looked at her. The dog looked like a German Shepard but was entirely black, though it had a streak of white fur on its back.

Alice was frowning and said to him, “so the freak has a dog.”

Maxwell looked down at the dog and patted it on the head. “This is Fenris, who is the only friend I have.”

“What kind of name is Fenris for a dog?”

Maxwell knelt down and faced the dog. The dog wagged its tail as he stroked its back. “Fenris was a wolf from Norse mythology, the monstrous son of the god Loki whose jaws where said to be so large that they reached from the depths of the underworld to the gates of Valhalla.”

“I don't want to see you or your dog.”

Maxwell looked at her. “My dog is not responsible, and I think you need someone to keep you company while you are here. She is very loyal and smart to.” He looked at the dog and said firmly, “Fenris, look after Alice.”

Fenris continued to wag its tail as the dog looked at Maxwell. Maxwell then took the tray from the table then went to the broken plate on the floor, he picked up the pieces as well as the bits of food and placed them on the tray. He then went to the stairs and looked back at her.

“Promise me you'll eat something Alice.”

Alice looked at Maxwell then asked, “how do you know me, are you a stalker or something?”

Maxwell sigh and his eyes seemed sad. He then told her, “we went to school together.”

Alice looked back at the television. “Just get out please.”

Maxwell nodded. He walked up the stairs with the plate and discarded food, he closed the door to the basement. Fenris looked at Alice as the dog waged its tail. She waited a while before she looked at the dog and said, “you won't like me very much dog.” She returned to watching the television program. “I want to kill your master.”

The dog then lay on the floor and still looked at at her then made a whimpering sound. Alice then returned to watching the show as the dog looked at her.


Near dusk.

Alice sat at the table in the basement while a sitcom played on the television. She had cleaned her plate and just sat at the table as Fenris sat beside her, the dog looked at her as Fenris wagged its tail. Alice looked at the butter knife beside her plate then at the dog.

Alice whispered, “sorry, but he has it coming.”

When she heard the door open at the top of the stairs open, she picked up the knife and held it under the table. She watched as Maxwell walked down the stairs with another tray, this time on it was a meal consisting of spaghetti a meatballs. As he approached the table with the tray, she looked at him and frowned.

“So Mad Max came with another meal.”

Maxwell placed the tray on the table and looked at her. “So you remember where we met.”

She spoke and sounded a little angry. “Yeah, Mad Max, the creepy guy who sat in front of me in Mrs. Granger's English class in grade ten. Maxwell, that was your name right. Of course they called you Mad Max because everyone in school thought you where crazy.”

Maxwell looked away and sounded somber as he said, “that nickname was not completely unfair.”

She looked at him. “Now, god damn right, but in school, I felt a little sorry for you because the other students where a little mean to you.”

Maxwell looked back at her. “In school, walking down the halls, I could hear all the students talking about me. My last year in school, I started hearing them talking about me when I was at home; I could hear their voices speaking through my bedroom walls.”

Alice stared at him as Maxwell continued.

“I was diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia a year later.”

Alice then looked down at the table. “Sometimes I hear things like that, when I'm on the ice.”

Maxwell sat at the table across from her. “You are not like me, when you get better and I let you go; you won't have to spend some nights alone hearing people talking about you through the walls; saying what a monster you are and how you should be shot. You can be like everyone else, unlike me.”

Alice then raised her voice. “If you are some lonely nut, why not kidnap a girl in school who was a cheerleader or something? Why me Max?”

He looked into her eyes. “I care about you Alice.”
“Why?”

He looked at his dog who looked back at him. “You said hi to me once in English class. A few other times you talked to me like I was just another person. About the only kindness I ever got in school.”

Alice seemed upset and said, “now, I wish I never said anything to Mad Max. I guess everyone was right, he was crazy.”

Maxwell looked at her again. “I thought about you a lot after school, but I never wanted to see you again to be honest. I was content to stay alone in this house, I knew a woman as good as you would have nothing to do with a man like me.”

“Max, look at me, do I look like the fucking prom queen. Even in school, I was considered a pretty grungy girl.”

“Sometimes in class, I would look back at you. I noticed that the way you gestured, the way you held yourself. It was very feminine, not like a lot of other girls who seem to act in a mannish type of way.”

She said, “not a bad compliment from a psycho, why did you end up doing this?”

He replied, “two years ago, I left the psych ward in Cornwall when I passed you on the street. I wanted to say hi, but I don't know how to talk to people. But I'm ashamed to admit, I followed you until I realized that I should leave you alone. A woman like you really didn't need a man who is sick being infatuated with her.”

“So why did you decide to obsess on me?”

“I saw you rummage in a dumpster, and I got concerned. So I began to follow you for the next two years. And I saw, I saw the men who gave you drugs just so they could dehumanize you; help you destroy yourself just so they could hurt you. I had to do something.”

She looked away and sounded angered as she talked. “You think if you save me I'll fall in love with Mad Max?”

“No, you'll hate me no matter what happens. But I'm going to make damn sure you get a better life.”

She then stood, and one of her hands was behind her back. She looked at him and softly said, “Max, come closer to me.”

He seemed somewhat unsure and asked, “why?”

“Please, just do it.”

Maxwell got up and walk towards her and they stood only inches apart. “What Alice?”

Alice then drove the butter knife into Maxwell's stomach, though it did not go deeply his flesh, the knife had punctured his abdomen and he groaned. Alice watched as he stumbled back. He looked at her then pulled the knife out as blood began to stain his sweater. She stepped back and he looked at her as he held the knife. Fenris was looking at him and was whimpering.

“Go ahead, hurt me you sick fuck.”

Maxwell held a hand to his wound and turned to the stairs. “What else would have you done considering the circumstances, fortunately I'm not badly hurt.”

Alice shouted, “I was trying to kill you sick asshole.”

Maxwell spoke as he slowly walked up the stairs. “Sorry, but I will need to take away your utensils and give you plastic ones instead.”

She watched as he out the door and closed it. Alice fell to the ground and started crying. The Fenris walked up to her and started licking her face. She just spent a hour on the floor crying as the dog licked her face.


Night.

Alice lay in the bed in the basement, and looked at the chain tethered to her ankle and still felt the same feeling she felt all day; dread which gripped her stomach and made it sore. The soft light shining down from the ceiling cast the same soft glow upon the room. She had turned the television off hours before and had tried to fall asleep; but since she had started her addiction to meth; she had suffered from insomnia even without the drug. The only sound was her soft breathing and the occasional whimper of Fenris is lay beside the bed out of sight.

Then suddenly a faint sound came from above the ceiling of the basement, it was inaudible at first but then she realize it was the sound of acoustic guitar; though Alice had known many men who played the instrument she had never heard someone so talented and she realized that Maxwell must be listening to the radio or a tape. But then the music stopped and there was silence. But then she heard yelling, it sounded like Maxwell. Then she heard he almost scream a single phrase.

“Shut up!”

Silence again.

Alice rolled onto the side of the bed and looked at the dog.

“Always wondered what a night at the “Bates Motel” was like.” She then rolled onto her back and looked at the ceiling. “I'm scared dog. Really scared.”


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 28, 2016)

Autodidact_33 said:


> Deek folded his arms across his chest and he glibly replied, “I'm going to stick it inside you bitch.”


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 28, 2016)

Autodidact_33 said:


> Maxwell replied, “I did, but I thought you could use some company.”


----------

